# Some Ying Yang blanks



## RW Mackey (Oct 6, 2013)

Kevin wanted to see what some of Chris's cast blanks look like. Made a grunter out of 
One of his new game call blanks, a couple of pots from his cast pot blanks.
Anyone wanting something special need look no further. The pics just don't do any justice to the colors.

Thanks, Chris

Roy


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 6, 2013)

SWEET


----------



## justturnin (Oct 7, 2013)

Wowzer Roy!!! I guess there was a hidden gem in that grunt blank. Who knew? Not me....... :fool:

Nice work on all.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 7, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Wowzer Roy!!! I guess there was a hidden gem in that grunt blank. Who knew? Not me....... :fool:
> 
> Nice work on all.




Isn't that the way? Those gems never just jump up and announce themselves....but that is part of the fun. If you had known, would you have let it go to a new home?



Was wondering about the sound characteristics of the 'mixed' blank materials? Does it pretty much produce the same sound, or is it enhanced some? Would love a sound demo.....
They must be a way to embed a mp3 into a photo....right click to hear or something like that would be awesome!


Craftsmanship on all are stunning!!!!!!!








Scott (makes a fella wanna go huntin') B


----------



## myingling (Oct 7, 2013)

All look great ,,, but the grunt realy stands out with the band and all 

Nice work


----------

